# Plug in ethernet and wireless internet dies....?



## Cuzza (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to hook my laptop up to a desktop machine via an old router i found in the cupboard. Laptop is on the net through wireless. Anyway,as soon as I plug the ethernet cable into the laptop and it connects to the hub, I lose wireless internet through the other router! wtf is going on? I'm on vista, btw.

heres a diagram:







(awesome i know)


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 5, 2008)

you need to open your properties for your wireless connection and select share this connection. Then your laptop will act as a gateway. Ditch the old router and get a crossover cable and hook it directly up to your computer.

Btw, the squiggly line for wireless made me


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 5, 2008)

JoshBrunelle said:


> you need to open your properties for your wireless connection and select share this connection. Then your laptop will act as a gateway. Ditch the old router and get a crossover cable and hook it directly up to your computer.
> 
> Btw, the squiggly line for wireless made me



I tried that, it comes up with an error. and sure, i would use a crossover cable but i dont have one and cant get one today, just want to get this working


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 5, 2008)

That's the only way to do it. Unplug the ethernet cable, turn sharing on for your wireless connection (not the ethernet one). Then you should plug the ethernet cable into your router's internet port and the other end into your laptop, then plug in your computer. The only reason that would not work is a bad setting somewhere. Try that and get back to me. What is the error that comes up? Something about 192.168.0.1 already being on the network?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 5, 2008)

its a completely unspecified error. gotta love windows sometimes.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 5, 2008)

HAHA! Fantastic. Check the event log for something.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

The problem is that the router is assigning the ethernet card an IP and is acting like as the DHCP server.  When you enable ICS(Internet Connection Sharing) you are trying to take over the role of DHCP.

You need to go into the routers configuration pages and disable DHCP.  The connect to your wireless, and turn on ICS.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 5, 2008)

If you did not unplug your ethernet cable first, then newtek is right. If ICS won't start, go to start -> type in services.msc and hit enter -> make sure Internet Connection Sharing service is running and set to automatic. Also check to make sure these services are also running (which they should be by default): 

Application Layer Gateway Service
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Plug And Play
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Telephony


----------



## boogah (Aug 5, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to hook my laptop up to a desktop machine via an old router i found in the cupboard. Laptop is on the net through wireless. Anyway,as soon as I plug the ethernet cable into the laptop and it connects to the hub, I lose wireless internet through the other router! wtf is going on? I'm on vista, btw.
> 
> ...




yah that's not a practical way to do it.  Leave the laptop on wireless you don't need to hook up a wire to the old router.


connect the wire from desktop directly to wireless router.  taking out the old router completely.

or 

run a wire from old router into the wireless router.  Using one of the non uplink port.
It will then work as a hub/switch instead.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 5, 2008)

JoshBrunelle said:


> If you did not unplug your ethernet cable first, then newtek is right. If ICS won't start, go to start -> type in services.msc and hit enter -> make sure Internet Connection Sharing service is running and set to automatic. Also check to make sure these services are also running (which they should be by default):
> 
> Application Layer Gateway Service
> Network Connections
> ...



All that stuff is running and still get the same error. This is with the ethernet unplugged and the internet connection enabled.

Just to be clear, i still have connection from laptop->wireless router when i plug in the ethernet, it is only the internet connection that goes down.

I don't necessarily even want to share the internet connection, I just want to be able to swap files between these two comps while still having internet access through ONLY the laptop.

boogah, i know that this is a complex way of doing it, but the desktop is a huge old beast that I have no space for downstairs where the router is and i dont have a long enough cable to run up to it.


Another idea, is it possible, since the old router has wireless as well (it is disabled at the moment) to use it like...hmmm struggle to put into words i'll do another picture:


----------



## boogah (Aug 5, 2008)

the router probably needs to have some kind of function to bridge.


Alternative you you can buy a cheap wireless pci card for the desktop.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 9, 2008)

it's working! i f*cked around with IPs for about 4 hours then reinstalled win98 in the desktop machine, finally got all the settings right and voila, it's just like in the picture with internet running through a real prick of a route, but it works. now only problem is i cant access files on my laptop from the desktop. it works the other way. i can see the folders but access is always denied, i know its usually firewalls that do that but i disabled the firewall to no avail... any other ideas?


----------



## 360legend (Sep 3, 2008)

*Same problem*

I was getting the same problem when i was using win xp home, i upgraded to Pro and it disapeared. Only problem is when I unplugged the router and switched it back on again the problem returned. I have a wifi internet connection which is provided on site (802.11g Wireless miniPCI) Im using a netgear router to run a network for my PC & XBOX360 with my neighbours PC & 360. I dont want internet sharing over this network. i took this from IPCONFIG /ALL 

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : original-d1b0dc
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Wireless MiniPCI Card
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-28-32-01-01
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.249
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 September 2008 19:04:13
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 September 2008 20:44:13

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-9C-A0-33
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 September 2008 19:29:12
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 September 2008 19:29:12

Ive done some research on the net and i think its the subnet mask. Any Ideas?


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 3, 2008)

what i had to do was manually configure the IP on my laptop. you should do the same with your pc which is connected to the net, let the other devices on the network get their IP from the DHCP.


----------

